# Could not install mysql



## pinoguin (Feb 5, 2009)

I am trying to install mysql51 but I get this: 


```
hostname# make install
===>  mysql-server-5.1.30 cannot install: MySQL versions mismatch: mysql41-client is installed and wanted version is mysql51-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server.
```

It seems that mysql41 was installed before, I tried removing it with pkg_delete 

```
pkg_delete: no such package 'mysql41-server' installed
```


```
pkg_delete: no such package 'mysql41-client' installed
```

How can I solve this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 5, 2009)

pkg_info | grep -i mysql

Use the *exact* package name in the first field for the pkg_delete command.


----------



## pinoguin (Feb 5, 2009)

It worked. Thank you!


----------

